# Luftwaffe Day at FHC Aug 13



## Crimea_River (Aug 8, 2016)

I'll be heading out to Everett, Washington to see the Flying Heritage Collection's Luftwaffe Day this Saturday Flying Heritage Collection - FHC Events. I'll be bringing the significant other and will come back through BC's wine country on the way back home so a nice little vacation coming up.

If anyone is heading there, let me know. Also, I'd welcome any tips on getting to the best spot for taking pics.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 8, 2016)

Sounds like a good time brother. Enjoy!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2016)

Yep have fun there.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 9, 2016)

Drive safe. Enjoy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2016)

Have a great trip Andy.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 11, 2016)

Good on ya Andy. You know the drill.....wish for sun, curse the clouds and take lots of pictures.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 12, 2016)

A couple of teasers. Scoped out the surroundings for pic angles and came across the 190 just finishing to be fueled up. The angle on the first pic is a bit odd as I was shooting through a chain link fence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2016)

Excellent!!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks guys.

This was my first time to FHC so I spent some time trying to get the lay of the land. The show is actually FREE but I spent the 10 buck admission to see Paul Allan's unique collection. The admission also gets you privileged photo access close to the planes and also a viewing up close when the engines start. However, once the engines start, the best viewing is then about 200m away at a fence along the taxi way. As the later was filling up, I elected to pass on the engine starts and reserve a couple of spots by the taxi way.

I took over 600 pics which I need to sort through and many of the flying shots are garbage. The weather was great but the flypasts occurred between noon and 1:30 along a north/south runway so the sun was not in an ideal spot for lighting the aircraft while in the air. I'll have limited time to sort and edit the pics until I get back home and will, in the meantime, try to post a few. Here are a couple from today's event:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2016)

How is his Fw 189 coming along?


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 14, 2016)

Couldn't get to it Jim.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice shots Andy.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2016)

Damn amigo, would have been a crackin' shot!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2016)

Great shots Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks guys. Still on the road on my way home. Sorted a couple more during my morning coffee:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 16, 2016)

Great shots there Andy!!!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2016)

They are indeed.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2016)

Excellent shots Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks guys. Finally made it home after a 2250 km round trip. Spent a couple of nights in British Columbia's wine region and sampled some delights there as well. Will now sort through the rest of this stuff and post when I can.


----------



## at6 (Aug 16, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing more pics. Noticed the wheels on the 190 appear to be from either an A3 or early A4 series.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2016)

Great photos Andy!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2016)

at6 said:


> Looking forward to seeing more pics. Noticed the wheels on the 190 appear to be from either an A3 or early A4 series.



This is the Fw-190A-5/U-3 Wk. Nr. 151 227, Discovered in 1989 in Voibakala forest, near Saint Petersburg. Now airworthy as the first known restored Fw 190A to be flown with its original BMW radial powerplant in the 21st century.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2016)

Correct. That's why I drove so far to see this one!

I've sorted through my flying pics and gotta say that I'm disappointed with the Fw190 shots. The 109 flew across the field at a much lower altitude and it seems that in doing so, it flew through my panning comfort zone whereas the 190, being higher, made for an awkward pan for me. Consequently, I got relatively few decent shots of it and most turned out to have a fine blur to them, not worthy of posting. Here are some of the better ones:


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2016)

Excellent Andy..


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 18, 2016)

Very nice. I like the camo colors on the 190


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2016)

Great shots Andy.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2016)

Lovely shots Andy!


----------



## ww2restorer (Aug 18, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Very nice. I like the camo colors on the 190


Almost identical to the colours she was found in when salvaged from the forest in Russia. The colours are slightly off shade, but very close. It is believed when FHC painted the aircraft they used the colours obtained from the original, however they took samples from weathered areas which makes them slightly off colour.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 19, 2016)

Very nice nevertheless Andy. Is the Storch a wartime bird or post war Morane Saulnier?


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 19, 2016)

Awesome shots Andy!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 29, 2016)

Sorry all, been neglecting this thread but have a minute to post a few more pics. First off, though, to answer the above question, here's a quote from FHC's site regarding the Storch:

_"This is a true combat veteran, one of the few airworthy Storches in existence. It was manufactured in Germany in 1943 was used by the Luftwaffe in Occupied Europe and on the Russian Front. It was found in derelict condition in East Germany in the late 1980s and restored to a very high standard."
_
I took so many ground shots of the 109 and 190 it's hard to tell what I should NOT post. After you get sick of these, I can post other nice stuff within the museum itself.

















And for those of you who like your aircraft models clean, here's the 190 after maybe 1.5 hours of engine time.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 29, 2016)

A few more flyers. They look better after a couple of beers......


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2016)

Great shots Andy!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 29, 2016)

Great shots.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2016)

Agree with all - beaut shots Andy.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 30, 2016)

Awesome shots there Andy


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2016)

Very cool Andy, your lucky to see such rare aircraft.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 30, 2016)

As far as C/S go, the 109 does it for me. The 190 scheme while very close to authentic is not one I particularly care for but to each his own. Anyhow, great stuff Andy and thanks for taking the time to go and then to post these. They are all super cool.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. Got lots so when things calm down a bit hopefully I'll remember to add more. Have lots of detail pics of these birds if you're interested.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2016)

THANKS FOR POST ING Andy


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks again. Some ground pics:


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 3, 2016)

And some more - last I will post of the 190.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 3, 2016)

beautiful bird .... lovely shots, thanks


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 3, 2016)

Beauty


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2016)

Great detail shots Andy.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2016)

Great shots Andy!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks all. On my way back home. Will post more this weekend.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2016)

109 details:


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2016)

Final 109 shots:


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2016)

Some useful detail shots Andy, never seen a cord on the tail wheel before. Is that modern?


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm not sure about it Geo but I suspect that it might be a modern tail wheel lock to assist with ground handling.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2016)

Lovely shots Andy!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2016)

Great shots again Andy. I'm looking forward to the 'other' '109E joining the UK circuit, after it's engine change.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice crop of shots Andy...


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 7, 2016)

Great set of shots Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Terry, yes, that will be an exciting day when it takes to the air again.

I found a few more detail pics of the 109 that I did not download from my camera. Potentially useful stuff here for modelers and also something new, at least to me.....










A good view of the antenna pick-up point on the fuselage, something you don't see in a lot of pics. Note also the center line seam.















Now here's a detail I was not aware of - these little indicators on both wings. Are these maybe related to the radiator flaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2016)

These pictures are the wurst! Get it? Wurst? Hahahaha I'll get my coat...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2016)

Great detail pics Andy. I've seen those indicator pegs before, and some decal sheets include the red circles. I'm not sure, but I think I've seen them described as landing gear indicators, even though they're well aft of the legs. Rad flap indicators would make sense though.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks guys. Did a bit of digging in the manual and, with my rusty German, was able to confirm that the indicators are for the rad flaps. In the diagram below, the item shown as "c" is what we are talking about and it's referred to as an "_Anzeigstange" _which means indicator bar and it's clearly attached to the radiator exit flap.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2016)

Good stuff Andy.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 10, 2016)

Interesting detail shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2016)

Good shots Andy!


----------

